# South Again Charters / Capt. for Hire trips



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Last year I opened up "For Hire" trips and it was a great hit. I decided to try it again this year. The for hire trips are a really good way to learn to fish a specific area or a specific species from the comfort of your boat.

The rates are for an entire day of fishing and are not an hourly basis. The price will be the same this year as last $250. I can also help with tackle and spots!

Thanks again for a great 2011 and I hope to get to meet some new members in 2012!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet I was trying to remember which captain offered this .
Do you do inshore , offshore or both??
Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet I was trying to remember which captain offered this .
> Do you do inshore , offshore or both??
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


I do both!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump


----------

